# Caregivers for us Seniors among fastest growing jobs list in US



## Marie5656 (Jun 22, 2021)

*Well, according to this article, we Boomers are becoming significant to the job market in an interesting way.  Caregivers are on this list of fastest growing jobs as more of us are needing the care.

Fastest-growing jobs in the U.S. point to caregiving crisis as Boomers age (yahoo.com)*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Does not surprise me, caregivers are always short-staffed.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 22, 2021)

Tish said:


> Does not surprise me, caregivers are always short-staffed.



Tish are those headphones on your head?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2021)

Our population is aging at an increased pace.  People are living longer, while the number of births are declining.  Japan's population is already showing signs of "stress" as that nation is leading this trend.  Who knows how this will play out, but it will probably create even more problems for society.  

One of our granddaughters worked part time as a Senior caregiver, while she was studying to become a nurse.  She found that job quite stressful, as many of the people she served were really in bad shape.  Now, that she is a pediatric nurse in a nearby hospital, she is relieved to no longer having to interact with so many people in such circumstances.


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2021)

Think back about your working life, would you have wanted to do this work?  Underpaid.  Overworked.  Takes a special kind of person.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Think back about your working life, would you have wanted to do this work?  Underpaid.  Overworked.  Takes a special kind of person.


I did do a variation of the work . I worked all my career with people with disabilities. Different titles and duties, but pretty much a caregiver. Not a lot different than working with older folks, as some of the people were pretty dependent on us for daily skills and filling basic needs. I liked the work as we were also teaching some independance.
In fact, when I was in a rehab center after my hip replacement, one of the aides asked "You are a caregiver, right". I asked how she knew. It was because I was always hesitant to ask for help, as I felt I was pitting them out, or they were too busy to help me.


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2021)

@Marie5656   You‘re a good person!  I could never have been a nurse.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

I could never be a nurse or an aide. Cooking for people is a form of care and it takes confidence to do a good job at preparing food people will enjoy and eat.  As part of the whole healthcare system we are in short supply as well.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 23, 2021)

I worked for a number of years as a CNA and found that work to be very rewarding. It was at a time when I wanted to be needed. The residents I cared for made a difference in my life. It was hard work but what made it harder was the fact that you have to care for more people than is possible. If you had less, then you could really do a good job and give them more time. Instead it was hurry, hurry, hurry. In almost every nursing home I worked in the biggest problem was the staff getting along, not the residents or their care.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 23, 2021)

Many (if not most) of us will either become care givers, or our spouse/mate/SO will.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

With the population bubble of baby boomers hitting senior years this situation was utterly predictable.  Too bad there isn't more robotic assistance for those who need physical help.  For long-term assistance I'd personally rather have a robot than a human.       

I've seen what some in-home and skilled nursing facility caregiving looks like, and it's not always pretty. 

This is a difficult situation, for sure.


----------



## Devi (Jun 23, 2021)

Don't the Japanese have robots to help them?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Devi said:


> Don't the Japanese have robots to help them?


The technology is still very new and mostly entertains people and reminds them about meds.  The more pressing, stressful caregiving needs are help with ambulation, toileting, and other personal care.

https://www.senioradvisor.com/blog/2017/03/robot-caregivers-the-future-of-caregiving/


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Tish are those headphones on your head?


They are


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> They are



I figured as much. The image looks like a vintage KOSS ad.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 23, 2021)

I find myself being my wife's caregiver since arthritis in her knees have made it impossible for her to walk without a walker. She's going to have knee replacement surgery soon.

And our dog is nearly blind, so I'm his caregiver, too.

“It’s paradoxical that the idea of living a long life appeals to everyone, but the idea of getting old doesn’t appeal to anyone.”
~ Andy Rooney


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> “It’s paradoxical that the idea of living a long life appeals to everyone, but the idea of getting old doesn’t appeal to anyone.”
> ~ Andy Rooney


Amen!


----------



## RubyK (Jun 24, 2021)

I was a caregiver for seniors for about 5 years before I retired. I didn't have to change bandages or do health care. I mainly cooked for them, cleaned the home, did laundry and took them to appointments. It was an interesting job and I met some very nice people.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I figured as much. The image looks like a vintage KOSS ad.


Actually, it's from a music-sharing website called Napster, they no longer exist though.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 24, 2021)

Tish said:


> Actually, it's from a music-sharing website called Napster, they no longer exist though.



Napster has returned. They were cleared in that copyright lawsuit. Anyway I use Spotify because they have an unlimited free version and no ads.



I joined Spotify when EMI forbade YouTube from playing Pink Floyd videos in America. I used TunnelBear VPN to get around that. EMI eventually allowed YouTube to show their videos again but I still use free Spotify.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotify

https://open.spotify.com

https://www.youtube.com/c/Spotify/videos


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Napster has returned. They were cleared in that copyright lawsuit. Anyway I use Spotify because they have an unlimited free version and no ads.
> 
> View attachment 170858
> 
> ...


I use Spotify as well. (  I hope they don't want their kitty back  )


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 24, 2021)

Tish said:


> I use Spotify as well. (  I hope they don't want their kitty back  )



I'll take the headphones.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Our granddaughter got her CNA during her sophomore year of high school.  She went to work between her sophomore and junior years at a local nursing home.  Now graduated and enrolled in nursing school, she is still working long hours at the same facility.

She had a couple stop her in the hall one day last week.  They had just admitted their father to the facility.  They told her she was the only face they recognized from when their mother was in the facility.  Told her they remembered her because of the excellent care she gave to their mother.  It's the truth!  Turnover is ridiculous!  She, at 19, is one of the senior caregivers at the facility.

They are offering higher pay for new hires than she is making.  She is strapped with training new hires while working her regular shifts.  They will work her as many hours as she will give them, sometimes seeing 14 to 16 hour shifts when relieve does not show up.  She has asked for more money, but they refuse saying they "can't afford it".  They are assisting with her nursing school tuition so she wants to stay on until she completes nursing school.

A couple weeks ago, she received a call from her personal doctor's office.  They asked her if she would think about going to work for them.  She went in for an interview and they offered her more per hour than she is making at the nursing home.  But... the tuition assistance is a big thing.  So... she is now working two half days for the doctor's office, 40 to 45 hours/week for the nursing home and going to school.  Sheesh!

There is not nearly enough people out there with solid work ethic... who will show up... show up on time... get peed and pooped on.... get cursed at and hit at by someone with no idea where they are or who they are... change adult diapers... help the aged shower... have 80 year old men try to drag her into the shower with them...   clean up those who have passed away so they are prepared for the mortician crew.  And, she really seems to enjoy what she is doing and really cares for her residents.

She does not know if she will stay with geriatrics when she gets her nursing certification.  She knows that is where the future is and that is where the pay should be consistent with the demand.  Pediatrics, etc. is more inviting.  Who knows.  We are an aging population and need trained and dedicated people in the field.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm getting a little better at being a caregiver for my wife. She has serious knee problems and is experiencing a lot of pain, so until she gets that fixed, I have to do all the cooking and cleaning and shopping and watering the plants and dog walking... I'm praying she makes a full recovery. Please!!! Please!!!


----------



## TabbyAnn (Oct 7, 2021)

The government sponsored Senior Centers in our area advertise their purpose as helping seniors stay in their own homes. But many of the services the elderly need to maintain their homes, such as housekeeping and lawn service, are not provided by these Senior Centers. Seniors have to hire these services and pay for them out of their own pocket. The Senior Centers help social workers and employees stay in their homes by paying them a salary, but seniors seem to be on their own.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 7, 2021)

A few years ago, the local senior center adv for volunteers
for snow shoveling for senior homes....sorry, you are on your
own....not one volunteer......


----------



## TabbyAnn (Oct 7, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> A few years ago, the local senior center adv for volunteers
> for snow shoveling for senior homes....sorry, you are on your
> own....not one volunteer......


The Senior Centers in this area don't do snow shoveling, lawn maintenance, housekeeping or any other chore crucial to help seniors remain in their homes. The Senior Centers help their own staff and social workers remain in their homes by paying them a salary but seniors are on their own.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 7, 2021)

We have a lawn crew mow our lawn during the warm months, but there doesn't seem to be a snow shoveling/blowing service for the winter. Or maybe there is. I haven't really looked into it since most snow we get here in Denver is light and powdery, and is easy to shovel. Once in a while, though, we get dumped on... usually in the spring. That's when I could use a service to shovel our sidewalk. Our house is on the corner, so we have twice as much sidewalk as most houses.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 7, 2021)

Patch said:


> Our granddaughter got her CNA during her sophomore year of high school.  She went to work between her sophomore and junior years at a local nursing home.  Now graduated and enrolled in nursing school, she is still working long hours at the same facility.
> 
> She had a couple stop her in the hall one day last week.  They had just admitted their father to the facility.  They told her she was the only face they recognized from when their mother was in the facility.  Told her they remembered her because of the excellent care she gave to their mother.  It's the truth!  Turnover is ridiculous!  She, at 19, is one of the senior caregivers at the facility.
> 
> ...


It also doesn't help that, around here anyway, almost all assisted living and skilled nursing facilities are owned by corporations. Between the 2 of them, my nephew and niece-in-law have worked for both those kind of facilities and also done in-home elder care and trying to take good care of patients and trying to keep happy the 25-year-olds with their business degrees that corporate sends to throw their weight around is super stressful.


----------



## Sunshine on a cloudy day (Oct 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'm getting a little better at being a caregiver for my wife. She has serious knee problems and is experiencing a lot of pain, so until she gets that fixed, I have to do all the cooking and cleaning and shopping and watering the plants and dog walking... I'm praying she makes a full recovery. Please!!! Please!!!


Praying her knee operation(?) is a huge success.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

My experience with home health aides is from 27 years ago.

Still, I urge people to carefully check out all home health aides and agencies. To my surprise, a friend of mine has a client who is awaiting sentencing for being a big time dealer of an awful illegal drug. He asked my friend if he would get probation (instead of a very longsentence) because he is a home health aide.

Apparently some of those agencies will let anyone who can walk, talk, and breathe into homes of patients. This is only one example, and does not a trend make; it is anecdotal. I actually doubt things have improved since my triplets came home from the NICU. Our home health aide experience was a freaking nightmare. But I keep in mind that very few home health aides are eager to take care of premature triplets.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> We have a lawn crew mow our lawn during the warm months, but there doesn't seem to be a snow shoveling/blowing service for the winter. Or maybe there is. I haven't really looked into it since most snow we get here in Denver is light and powdery, and is easy to shovel. Once in a while, though, we get dumped on... usually in the spring. That's when I could use a service to shovel our sidewalk. Our house is on the corner, so we have twice as much sidewalk as most houses.


I remember (faintly) when kids used to come around to shovel snow. They made a healthy income from it, if they were industrious.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I worked for a number of years as a CNA and found that work to be very rewarding. It was at a time when I wanted to be needed. The residents I cared for made a difference in my life. It was hard work but what made it harder was the fact that you have to care for more people than is possible. If you had less, then you could really do a good job and give them more time. Instead it was hurry, hurry, hurry. In almost every nursing home I worked in the biggest problem was the staff getting along, not the residents or their care.


My daughter worked as an activities director at a nursing home. Except for the way some of the staff treated the patients, and the fact that the people in charge did nothing to correct the problems, she loved her job. The patients she came in contact with loved her. Unfortunately, she was not allowed to come back and visit them. This was pre-Covid.

She actually got fired for reporting neglect to patients. For example, she found a patient sitting in a wheelchair in the hall in front of the bathroom. She had been waiting for an hour for an aide to come back to her to let her in. There were patients who could not eat the food they were served; some of the had to be spoon fed, but were not. The food, btw, was awful ... the patients didn't like it. It is difficult to get patients to eat enough when the food tastes horrible.

There were patients who had dementia and the staff would argue with them. My daughter simply agreed with them, and continued talking with them, and they stayed calm. Otherwise, they would get agitated, which is definitely not doing the patients any good.

My daughter helped those who needed it. She said the biggest problem was the profits took precedence over hiring enough staff to see to the patients properly. 

I looked the nursing home chain up on Medicare, and it got 2 stars. I looked up the owners; they were very wealthy.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 28, 2021)

I know two ladies that work as a team caregivers for a couple in the couple's home, one takes the night shift and one the day shift...they have been doing this for a couple of years and are making good money. They do lite housekeeping and cooking and take the couple to different appointments and etc.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I worked for a number of years as a CNA and found that work to be very rewarding. It was at a time when I wanted to be needed. The residents I cared for made a difference in my life. It was hard work but what made it harder was the fact that you have to care for more people than is possible. If you had less, then you could really do a good job and give them more time. Instead it was hurry, hurry, hurry. In almost every nursing home I worked in the biggest problem was the staff getting along, not the residents or their care.


I still go through that now in the hospital setting.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 28, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter worked as an activities director at a nursing home. Except for the way some of the staff treated the patients, and the fact that the people in charge did nothing to correct the problems, she loved her job. The patients she came in contact with loved her. Unfortunately, she was not allowed to come back and visit them. This was pre-Covid.
> 
> She actually got fired for reporting neglect to patients. For example, she found a patient sitting in a wheelchair in the hall in front of the bathroom. She had been waiting for an hour for an aide to come back to her to let her in. There were patients who could not eat the food they were served; some of the had to be spoon fed, but were not. The food, btw, was awful ... the patients didn't like it. It is difficult to get patients to eat enough when the food tastes horrible.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you had to be very careful what you said to family members or anyone higher up or it would cost you your job.


----------



## Remy (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't know when they will do something about staffing in nursing homes. I know this thread isn't about that only. But as the population ages, it's the inevitable for some. The staffing is not right.


----------



## Remy (Oct 29, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter worked as an activities director at a nursing home. Except for the way some of the staff treated the patients, and the fact that the people in charge did nothing to correct the problems, she loved her job. The patients she came in contact with loved her. Unfortunately, she was not allowed to come back and visit them. This was pre-Covid.
> 
> She actually got fired for reporting neglect to patients. For example, she found a patient sitting in a wheelchair in the hall in front of the bathroom. She had been waiting for an hour for an aide to come back to her to let her in. There were patients who could not eat the food they were served; some of the had to be spoon fed, but were not. The food, btw, was awful ... the patients didn't like it. It is difficult to get patients to eat enough when the food tastes horrible.
> 
> ...


There is no recourse for people who work in these settings. There is no union, if it's a fire at will state, the person is doomed. Don't trust the state surveyors either. They lie and manipulate. It's a real mess. You may not believe me but I know they do.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 29, 2021)

One of the nursing homes I worked for did have a union at that time. I do not know if they still do. It was run by the county. But the union was very helpful to us workers in many ways. Though sadly not in getting more people hired to help us.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

My experience with loved ones in assisted living facilities - even memory care units - have been far superior to even highly rated nursing homes and skilled nursing facilities.  I hope and pray to never need to be placed in a nursing home or SNF.  Not even for a short stint.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 31, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Oh yeah, you had to be very careful what you said to family members or anyone higher up or it would cost you your job.


She reported things to her boss, never thinking it would not be welcomed information. I was surprised about that, too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2021)

@Jules is right. Many of the health aides that worked in the nursing home my mother went to were overworked, had back problems from lifting and turning (sometimes heavy) patients and they certainly are not paid enough. An issue with home health aides is finding ones who are kind, caring and trustworthy.  I hope to be able to age in place and in fact my family said they wouldn't put me in a home, but I've cautioned them to be very vigilant if I ever need a home health aide.


----------



## Skyking (Nov 8, 2021)

Patch said:


> Our granddaughter got her CNA during her sophomore year of high school.  She went to work between her sophomore and junior years at a local nursing home.  Now graduated and enrolled in nursing school, she is still working long hours at the same facility.
> 
> She had a couple stop her in the hall one day last week.  They had just admitted their father to the facility.  They told her she was the only face they recognized from when their mother was in the facility.  Told her they remembered her because of the excellent care she gave to their mother.  It's the truth!  Turnover is ridiculous!  She, at 19, is one of the senior caregivers at the facility.
> 
> ...


After retiring from a career as a pilot I became a Nursing Home Administrator and everything you say is true. Being a CNA is not a desirable job. In fact, it's awful. God bless her and all of them for what they do and hopefully he'll show them a way to a better life. Do all you can to  encourage her to find that path.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 8, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Our population is aging at an increased pace.  People are living longer, while the number of births are declining.  Japan's population is already showing signs of "stress" as that nation is leading this trend.  Who knows how this will play out, but it will probably create even more problems for society.
> 
> One of our granddaughters worked part time as a Senior caregiver, while she was studying to become a nurse.  She found that job quite stressful, as many of the people she served were really in bad shape.  Now, that she is a pediatric nurse in a nearby hospital, she is relieved to no longer having to interact with so many people in such circumstances.


Yes, I'm sure it is a tough job.  My mother is in hospice, and I am completely depressed each time I visit.  I see caregivers talking to her and even singing to her.  For the most part, they are angels.

And Japan is in such bad shape, they are now using robots to take care of the elderly.  We may be there at some point in the future.

https://www.aeroboticsglobal.com/robots-for-elderly-care/


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is a tough job.  My mother is in hospice, and I am completely depressed each time I visit.  I see caregivers talking to her and even singing to her.  For the most part, they are angels.
> 
> And Japan is in such bad shape, they are now using robots to take care of the elderly.  We may be there at some point in the future.
> 
> https://www.aeroboticsglobal.com/robots-for-elderly-care/


Supportive robot care would be preferable to a lot of the rushed (and sometimes apathetic) care we've all seen in nursing homes.  Why not free up human caregivers for the tasks that robots cannot provide?


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 9, 2021)

When I get my partial knee replaced with a completely new knee, I can have up to 3 months of home care also home Physical Therapy per my insurance.  Never had this before as I always had my wife.  I'll give it a try to see how it works out.  Also, the home care will change bandages & take me to my appointments with my surgeon.   Will be interesting.

  My D.I.L. who lives next door or about 500 ft away she is an EMT & usually takes care of me.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 18, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, according to this article, we Boomers are becoming significant to the job market in an interesting way.  Caregivers are on this list of fastest growing jobs as more of us are needing the care.
> 
> Fastest-growing jobs in the U.S. point to caregiving crisis as Boomers age (yahoo.com)*


yea,well I cant find any and have been looking for a couple of years...easy to passover the miscreants.---result --I cant find any that can pass muster


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 31, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, according to this article, we Boomers are becoming significant to the job market in an interesting way.  Caregivers are on this list of fastest growing jobs as more of us are needing the care.
> 
> Fastest-growing jobs in the U.S. point to caregiving crisis as Boomers age (yahoo.com)*


This is a really difficult area to automate.  I'm looking forward to seeing automated companions, that is something that addresses the emotional not just the physical needs.  Something like that would help the human caregivers to be able to help more people.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 31, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> She reported things to her boss, never thinking it would not be welcomed information. I was surprised about that, too.


Unfortunately I don't think the facilities ever think about how to create a more caring workforce.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 31, 2022)

Devi said:


> Don't the Japanese have robots to help them?


The Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and most of Europe are just a bit further down the road than we are. As First World birth rates decline, aging becomes an increasing problem. Maybe the Japanese will sell us some of their robots!


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 1, 2022)

StarSong said:


> With the population bubble of baby boomers hitting senior years this situation was utterly predictable.  Too bad there isn't more robotic assistance for those who need physical help.  For long-term assistance I'd personally rather have a robot than a human.
> 
> I've seen what some in-home and skilled nursing facility caregiving looks like, and it's not always pretty.
> 
> This is a difficult situation, for sure.


I am on the side of "the merry maids" kind of care. I don't want to be taken care of





Marie5656 said:


> *Well, according to this article, we Boomers are becoming significant to the job market in an interesting way.  Caregivers are on this list of fastest growing jobs as more of us are needing the care.
> 
> Fastest-growing jobs in the U.S. point to caregiving crisis as Boomers age (yahoo.com)*


Where are the " Merry Maids"???
Who wants caregivers, not me.
Sounds like nursing home bs.
No one wishes for a caregivers. It's too awful. Better merry maids to clean a oven, refridgerator, wash floors do mail run, why such a ordeal to find


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 1, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> My experience with home health aides is from 27 years ago.
> 
> Still, I urge people to carefully check out all home health aides and agencies. To my surprise, a friend of mine has a client who is awaiting sentencing for being a big time dealer of an awful illegal drug. He asked my friend if he would get probation (instead of a very longsentence) because he is a home health aide.
> 
> Apparently some of those agencies will let anyone who can walk, talk, and breathe into homes of patients. This is only one example, and does not a trend make; it is anecdotal. I actually doubt things have improved since my triplets came home from the NICU. Our home health aide experience was a freaking nightmare. But I keep in mind that very few home health aides are eager to take care of premature triplets.


Patient! What? Caregivers are drug dealers? The Merry Maids are I feel done with dignity as in help not a babysitter. What this country does to people.
" I will not help you unless you become my special patient." Is damn right insulting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 1, 2022)

Robots are good


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 2, 2022)

Interesting, very interesting!


TabbyAnn said:


> The government sponsored Senior Centers in our area advertise their purpose as helping seniors stay in their own homes. But many of the services the elderly need to maintain their homes, such as housekeeping and lawn service, are not provided by these Senior Centers. Seniors have to hire these services and pay for them out of their own pocket. The Senior Centers help social workers and employees stay in their homes by paying them a salary, but seniors seem to be on their own.


And why shouldn't they pay for those services out of their own pockets?  We are not entitled.  There ARE some things that are included with insurance, though.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2022)

@Autumn72, I don't fully understand your comments about Merry Maids.  Unless that company has changed direction, it provides housecleaning, not caregiving. 

When my mother was having difficulty keeping up with heavy housekeeping I brought in a local cleaning service that was run by a friend and had Mom's house deep cleaned periodically. Mom was able to manage everyday housekeeping like dishes and laundry. I'd take on some of the other stuff during my weekly visits and either brought in groceries or had them delivered to her. This arrangement worked for several years.

Later on, after two broken hips she became wheelchair bound and needed caregiving assistance with personal care including showering and toileting.  Her cognitive abilities had eroded considerably by that time due to vascular dementia and she was no longer able to live alone.  We found a nearby assisted living facility that took excellent care of her until she passed after a massive stroke about 18 months later. 

I am wary of caregivers who come into people's homes.  Yes, I've seen some very good caregivers, but have also seen (up close and personally) drained bank accounts and other thefts, apathetic caregivers who spent most of their time playing on their cellphones, and extraordinary laziness.

IMHO, in-home caregivers can be a very mixed bag. It's best if they know they're being watched by someone with full physical and mental capacities.

That bumper sticker wisdom about being good to your children because they'll choose your nursing home is truer than we wanted to believe.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 13, 2022)

StarSong said:


> @Autumn72, I don't fully understand your comments about Merry Maids.  Unless that company has changed direction, it provides housecleaning, not caregiving.
> 
> When my mother was having difficulty keeping up with heavy housekeeping I brought in a local cleaning service that was run by a friend and had Mom's house deep cleaned periodically. Mom was able to manage everyday housekeeping like dishes and laundry. I'd take on some of the other stuff during my weekly visits and either brought in groceries or had them delivered to her. This arrangement worked for several years.
> 
> ...


I meant household cleaning as in bed  and


----------

